# hammer pen



## Dissa (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi i want to show my   hammer pen Let me know what you think.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 5, 2012)

thats very creative! Great job thinking outside the box!


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 5, 2012)

Just the thing for your local rock hound.  If you make another you might want to think about drilling out the hammer head a little so the cap fits inside it eliminating the gap where they join.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, i think thats pretty clever!! I think that the first hammer pen to be shown on IAP!! Congrats!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 5, 2012)

that looks like a fun little project.  I agree a rock hould would like it.


----------



## renowb (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I'll get hammered...that is really cool! Great job!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sheesh !!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 5, 2012)

Nailed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 5, 2012)

Quite clever. Is it top heavy?


----------



## gbpens (Aug 5, 2012)

A stroke of genius!


----------



## Dissa (Aug 6, 2012)

no is not heavy


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 7, 2012)

Very unique .
Nice to see something different like that .


----------



## clapiana (Aug 7, 2012)

pretty slick


----------



## triw51 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know a few blacksmiths would like that.  Where id you find the small hammer head?


----------



## Dissa (Aug 8, 2012)

*thank you*



triw51 said:


> I know a few blacksmiths would like that.  Where id you find the small hammer head?




thank you 
I made it from scratch


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Aug 8, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------

